# Tough Fishing....



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Man, it was tough fishing this weekend. We fished Saturday at Mitchell's Cut, Bird Island, Oyster Farms, Chinquipin Reefs, drifted the Tripod, Lake Austin, and Boggy. We picked up 2 Sandies, one good Flounder (26" 5.68lb), and a few small Specks. LONG DAY!! Sunday we went to Mitchell's Cut and fished till noon. We picked up 6 keeper Specks, 3 slot Reds, and this nice (26" 5.52lb) Spec. The bite started late morning and we had to leave them biting to go weigh in at the Rivers End VFD Tournament. I ended up taking 1st place Trout and my Father In Law got 3rd in Trout and 1st in Flounder. Not bad! Oh yea, *hey Chicken Boy*, do you recognize the hat and lure? Thanks!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

That's me chicken juan pablo, and that's me hat, congrats on 1st place, you da man


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

nice catch.


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Bohica77 said:


> . Real fisherman never brag about their catch or post pictures of themselves.


Hey Bochica77, first off, I was not even fishing on friday! And I thought that posting pictures of your catch was partically what this site was for??? You could probably anger plenty of "Real Fisherman" with that comment! And by the way, I was unaware that you owned Mitchell's Cut!
Furthermore, I didn't know that fishing within 300 yards in any direction is considered cutting off someones wade when you were standing still anyway!
I guess if I see you and your buddy Dan there next time , I won't be so polite and drift off so that I won't disturb your fishing when I leave! Good Day Sir!


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling (May 21, 2008)

"Honey, put on some popcorn please"


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Bohica77 said:


> You must me the guy with the new flats cat that drove in on everyone and threw out your ancor and cut people off their wade. Oh yes we all saw you on Friday walk in on other fisherman wading. Not very considerate of you. Real fisherman never brag about their catch or post pictures of themselves.


that does not sound like jamie to do something like that! What's wrong with someone being proud of there catch?


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

glad to hear this, work was getting boring


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

A post of a fishing report with pics? Are you crazy? LOL How many times have we seen " This thread is no good with out pics"?

Please pass tha butter.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Your supposed to catch fish and tell no one.........So no one has to believe our lies!!!
Seriously though sounds like someone didnt catch much or got beat by Jamie in the tournament!!!
Great report Jamie, nice big uns and congrats on the 1st!!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Bohica, did you have a bad experience with a camera at one time. I know the stock markets falling, but don't b hatin man, LOL! Why are you even looking at fishing reports If photos [email protected]$'s u off , ***! Lmao


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

Some body done went and dug them a hole!!!!!!!! Boy this could be a real good one to follow!!!!!


----------



## corndog (Jun 27, 2007)

EASY Jamie I didn't know you had one of those mean bones in your body, don't worry he's just jelous of you


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Can someone pass the salt? 
Lol , sounds like someone had a worse day on the water than you did!
Great fish man and congrads on the win!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

What a great way to ruin a good site!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

ok Bohica, he did not ever give an exact location where he caught the fish, and now you've switched your story to Saturday now????Man with your 4 posts your already on a roll man! lmao ...


Bohica77 said:


> Your right it was Saturday when you walked in on us and cut us off. My mistake.
> 
> As for the pictures ....ok I' was wrong. I was just upset at you not the fish. Real fisherman don't tell the world where they catch their fish. That way the next time they go they won't have to drive all over the bay hunting for them


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Jamie ... I talked to you on Sunday. I was the one with Dan. It wasn't me griping. I apprecaite you quitely leaving. Please make sure your fussing at the right guys. We were the ones you talked to about getting 4th place in the star this year. I wish I had pictures to post.

Gus


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Bochica...u need to average atleast 18 posts a day for anyone to believe u on this site...how gay...


Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> ok Bohica, he did not ever give an exact location where he caught the fish, and now you've switched your story to Saturday now????Man with your 4 posts your already on a roll man! lmao ...


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Bohica77 said:


> You must me the guy with the new flats cat that drove in on everyone and threw out your ancor and cut people off their wade. Oh yes we all saw you on Friday walk in on other fisherman wading. Not very considerate of you. Real fisherman never brag about their catch or post pictures of themselves.


so why did you join this site...to rip people? Since in your opinion your not supposed to post pictures or locations etc. about your fishing trip, just exactly why are your even here? Just curious!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Bohica77 said:


> Your right it was Saturday when you walked in on us and cut us off. My mistake.
> 
> As for the pictures ....ok I' was wrong. I was just upset at you not the fish. Real fisherman don't tell the world where they catch their fish. That way the next time they go they won't have to drive all over the bay hunting for them


Real men don't tell the world where they catch their fish? Geez, I do it all time on here, I guess your saying it makes me bi-sexual or even trans-sexual, wait till my wife reads this.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Just another so called fisherman who cant catch em....the type that claims stuff like" real fisherman dont take pics" we all know the jealous type, they come around try to bash one of our buds, get ripped on by all of us then either leave or get banned!!!Just another 5 post shoulda coulda 


spotsndots said:


> so why did you join this site...to rip people? Since in your opinion your not supposed to post pictures or locations etc. about your fishing trip, just exactly why are your even here? Just curious!


Chickenboy.....your killin me bro!!!


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Gus, if that is not you bashing me, I apologize. As for Bohica77, whom ever you are, I think that you get the point. I don't grip about much, but when you VERY BLUNTLY bash someone on this site, get ready for a good bashing in return. Especially when you have only 3 posts. Oh, by the way Graynor, you and Bohica77 share the same birthday... Just an observation...


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

LMAO... thats it salt! We are so covert that we post pictures and [email protected]@@@@@@ lol


saltaholic said:


> Just another so called fisherman who cant catch em....the type that claims stuff like" real fisherman dont take pics" we all know the jealous type, they come around try to bash one of our buds, get ripped on by all of us then either leave or get banned!!!Just another 5 post shoulda coulda
> Chickenboy.....your killin me bro!!!


----------



## Birdnest Billy (Aug 24, 2008)

saltaholic said:


> ... we all know the jealous type, they come around try to bash one of our buds, get ripped on by all of us then either leave or get banned!!!...


Absolutely.

Although i'm new here myself, I am a member to at least half a dozen other discussion forums just like this one. There's always a select few (or in this case one),who troll the boards looking to start ****.

Like saltaholic mentioned...they either tuck tail and hide or get the boot.

It's quite laughable really.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Bohica77 said:


> You must me the guy with the new flats cat that drove in on everyone and threw out your ancor and cut people off their wade. Oh yes we all saw you on Friday walk in on other fisherman wading. Not very considerate of you. Real fisherman never brag about their catch or post pictures of themselves.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

*ROFLMAO*



Yams said:


>


TOO FUNNY


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pictures and nice story, No need to argue and fight on this site, thee is enough of that **** in the world today. Both of you go fishing and shake hands!


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Are those the Norton Quick Twist you are using? I used some of those last time out, and was pretty happy. I'd like to try some of the other manufactures before I settle on which I like best.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

The quick twist are great but the smaller ones will bend, be careful and check them every few fish


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

saltaholic said:


> The quick twist are great but the smaller ones will bend, be careful and check them every few fish


Have you tried any others? I only had trouble with one when I backlashed with my Top Dog Jr. about eight feet from the rod tip. The quick twist straightened out, and the Top Dog Jr. was long gone. I blame myself, it was almost like casting full blast without releasing the spool, but maybe some of the other quick connect swivels are stronger. I only used two Quick Twists for three days, caught tons of fish, including some oversized reds, and other than the bad cast, there were no problems. Just curious.


----------



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

Man I love this site! I can post pics, look at nice Reds, Flounder, and Specks. As well as learn what baits are working, good areas to fish, and now I might be able to witness a good fist fight. I just have to make sure I'm out on the water at the right time. lmao


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

quick connect swivels?

everyone knows real fishermen don't use quick connect swivels !


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Do they sell the Norton quick twists at Academy yet? I got some last year at the fishing show and used them for a long time without any problem even after they got old. I would like one now so I can be ready with a topwater for the birds or tout for drifting in seconds.


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

GafftopDave said:


> quick connect swivels?
> 
> everyone knows real fishermen don't use quick connect swivels !


This coming from someone who possibly only catches gafftop...lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone ever listen to Jim Rome's radio show ,if you do you know what "Bohica" stands for.(Bend-Over- Here-It-Comes-Again)


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Plum that's a lovely color!


----------

